

GreenBean Maker Module: Create Your Own Appliance Controls - damian2000
https://firstbuild.com/greenbean/

======
MrBuddyCasino
Tl;dr: GE exposes the internal microcontrollers of certain appliances (washing
machine etc.)

Imho, that is a pretty smart move - that way they can see and learn what
people will build, and integrate those features in future products. Also,
network effect!

